
Women were written out of science history – it’s time we put them back in - ccnafr
https://thenextweb.com/syndication/2018/12/09/women-were-written-out-of-science-history-its-time-we-put-them-back-in/
======
kingkongjaffa
Sophie Germain was standing shoulder to shoulder with some of the greatest
mathematicians of all time, Leonhard Euler ,Lagrange, Legendre, and Gauss.

If you go beyond the bare surface of a subject you will find iconic figures of
both genders.

------
just_a_hacker
Ha... You came up with just one example to make your point. Whereas the
article has a lot more example to make it's point. I think you should go
around the surface to understand that women have been misrepresented by the
make dominated society.

None of this takes away from the fact those women made the best of what they
were given, had an unfair playing field compared to their "peers", who were
handed everything, and yet we're able to make themselves their peers and yet
weren't represented at all.

~~~
kingkongjaffa
My example of one determined woman even in the 1800's shows that an
interested, determined person can contribute, hell if she could back then,
then it has only gotten easier.

I think the under representation of women in science and engineering is more
down to gender biases and the way parents have traditionally raised boys and
girls differently.

As a society we have been more willing to support males in daring endeavors of
exploration and science. This meant historically, scientifically inclined
women were less likely to be funded by some benefactor, as was common with the
scientists and mathematicians of Europe between 1500-1900.

There is for sure a natural set of interests different genders are encouraged
to do by society, and this has meant less women are doing things that
contributed to science.

we can opine about the state of the past or we can encourage and support the
future. I know which is more important to me.

------
monista
It's a shame that most people here and everywhere, when asked about Kateryna
Yushchenko, would at most recall the wife of former ukrainian president, and
almost noone heard about another ukrainian Kateryna Yushchenko, author of one
of the first programming languages.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kateryna_Yushchenko_(scientist...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kateryna_Yushchenko_\(scientist\))

------
HarryHirsch
The original link is here: [https://theconversation.com/women-have-been-
written-out-of-s...](https://theconversation.com/women-have-been-written-out-
of-science-history-time-to-put-them-back-107752)

------
zamazingo
This part stood out for me the most:

> Science and nature were regularly personified as women up until the early
> 20th century, with the male researcher characterised as penetrating their
> secrets.

